# Sad day today, had to put down my 6 year old Comet!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im very sad today, I had to put to sleep my large 6 year old Comet goldfish "Goldie" I had raised him from a tiny 3/4 inch feeder fish that I bought for 79cents. He grew into the most beautiful fish with long flowing fins top and bottom and could easily have won many shows. He was approx 9inch long!

He developed a tumour on his top dorsal fin and one around his cheek and we debated trying to remove it ourselves to see if that would help him swim better as he was starting to swim all kinked up.

After talking with the Managers at BA's in Hamilton (Mike/Brian) who told us we could not do anything for him, best to put him out of pain, we brought him home and euthanized him.

I appologise if I am abrupt in my answers on other posts, but I am not a happy camper!

He was my treasured Pet. Rest in Peace Goldie!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, especially since you had it for so long....

.....but I'm sorry I have to ask....how did you euthanize a fish?


>jason


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

We put him in a bucket, added some clove oil (few drops just to make him groggy) and some Stresscoat..that also helps calm them down, then we put the bucket in my freezer outside.

We were told that was the most humane way to do this, as the water cools the fish becomes lethargic and eventually goes to sleep never to wake up.

Clove oil itself can do it if you use enough, but I didn't have enough on hand, so just put enough in to make him very sleepy, they absorb it thru their gills very quickly.

Ive done this with Bettas too, it doesn't take long (few seconds) and the fish slowly turns over on its side, goes to sleep, then you just put them in the freezer to make sure they don't wake up again.

Any way you do it, it is very hard to let go, especially if you are attached as I was to the fish....some people don't get attached, but I did with this one, especially since I raised him from a tiny fish that was going to be someone's dinner!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My sympathies on the loss of your fish. It sucks when you have to put one down, no matter if it's the right thing to do.

http://www.oscarfishlover.com/helpful-articles/euthanize-fish
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm

These two links have the best info I have seen on how to euthanize a fish humanely, if you have to do it. 
Both use clove oil to anesthetize the fish, then once it is asleep, one suggests using more clove oil, while the other suggests using vodka or other alcohol to ensure the fish does not wake up.

The good thing about the clove oil is that if you do it properly it's very peaceful for the fish. It won't get upset or thrash around and it's painless, because clove oil is a standard fish anesthetic. It is not horribly costly either.. I think a small bottle cost me, 7 or 8 bucks at the drugstore. It's good to have a bottle around just in case. Drugstores should have it, or the pharmacist can order it for you, or some health food stores may have it. You need pure clove oil, aka eugenol.

It is not the easiest thing to do, at least, not for me, and I'm sure not for most of us, who care for our fish. It's very hard to kill one, but if you are saving it from pain and suffering it IS the one kind thing we can do, instead of making them live with the misery until nature takes it's course. I have had to do it and it was not anything I'd like to do again, but I can vouch for the clove oil method being one that not only works, but also does not cause undue stress for the poor fish.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I am sitting here in tears over having to do this to a fish I raised for over 7 years....I know it sounds stupid to cry over a fish, but at this moment I am.

I know I finally did the right thing and put an end to his suffering, I had noticed he wasn't eating much, sleeping a lot and after the loss of his brother (my daughter found him on the carpet while I was away on vacation, seems he jumped out of the tank, but had never, ever jumped before in 7 years....weird) we bought him 2 little playmates to keep him company, but it really didn't help much, he still only came up for food then went back to sleeping the corner.

I think he missed his brother soooo very much, he lost the will to live! 

Now he is reunited with "Blackie" and they are both swimming in God's big pond, free of disease, with unlimited food available. 

Im sure the Big Guy will think he's an awesome fish 

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's not stupid at all.. it's very human. If more people cared for animals like this, fewer animals would suffer needlessly. So far, I've had to put down a fish, more cats than I care to add up and one horse. But the fish was the only one where mine was the 'hand of God'. 

I wanted to be a vet when I was younger, I often wonder how well I'd have done at that part of the job. It was miserable losing them all and I still grieve for them. It is not as much comfort as I might wish, but at least I know I spared them pain, which is one thing I can't do for other human beings.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

that sucks Anna the .79 cent pets are the best ones, I had one guppy when I lived at my parents house for over 3 years, he was awesome, when he died i was heartbroken, just remember that goldfish won the lottery finding you as a owner, I'm sure he was entertained more then anyone and well fed, rip


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I had to put my OB Peacock down with clove oil after several weeks of eating hardly anything I came home to find him head down barely able to swim so I helped him along.
Take care.
--
Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rip*

so sorry for your loss i can see from your post that he meant very much to u 
no words can help , all u can think is he lived 7 years longer and i am sure a very happy 7 years with u 
RIP and time will heal 
tom


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Whether it's a snail, a fish, a cat, or a dog- when you're a committed pet owners, it hurts to lose them. Sometimes it hits hard, sometimes it's just anger. Unfortunately, our pets normally will not outlive us, so it becomes a common wound over many years of pet care. I for one always hate losing my pets, no matter what. Cheers to a proud hobbyist who isn't ashamed to express her feelings.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry for your loss Anna, I know it was very hard...

I have some fancy goldfish too, and like them alot. You had the fish for 6 years, so that is a journey you both took togheter and the attachment is there. I know once one of my goldies died, two of the others got affected very seriously, and i feel what you are saying.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I'm sure he was a stunning specimen and a great fish. You did the right thing, no matter how much it hurt.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhhh, so sad to hear. 
Sounds like a good way to go. 
You'll remember this one for a while. 
What a ripe old age! 
Is there such a thing as 'fish years'?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and thoughts. It does mean a lot to me to know I am not alone in mourning the loss of a treasured pet...even if it was just a goldfish!


----------

